# Cornhole Scoreboard w/ Beer Holder



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

*Design & Materials*

After building some regulation size Cornhole boards and they were a big hit with my friends and family I decided to build a scoreboard…

My design is very similar that you see online on the likes of Pinterest ..the scoreboard consists of the following

2×4x1/2" thick sanded plywood ( ripped lengthways to give 2 panels with dimensions of 12" x 48"

Materials:
:- 2" acrylic numbers ( 3 packs)
:- (2) pieces of 12" brass chain.
:- (2) 2.5" brass hinges
:- 1/2" dowels ( 2 pieces 1.5" length
:- 2'x4' 1/2" thick sanded plywood..

As you can see below this will be the design and paint layout of the scoreboard but you can do it anyway you want, I'm using black, green and white paint and I'll probably add a coat of poly to protect the surface of the board. I'm using these colors because there the colors I used in the Cornhole board construction.










The bottle holder will be mounted on the back of the scoreboard I built this out of 1×6 pine board, I basically used my 2.5" holes saw to cut out 2 holes to rest the bottle inside ( you can see the picture below)


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

EdsCustomWoodCrafts said:


> *Design & Materials*
> 
> After building some regulation size Cornhole boards and they were a big hit with my friends and family I decided to build a scoreboard…
> 
> ...


I see that you have constructed the important part first, should make the rest go easy.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

EdsCustomWoodCrafts said:


> *Design & Materials*
> 
> After building some regulation size Cornhole boards and they were a big hit with my friends and family I decided to build a scoreboard…
> 
> ...





> I see that you have constructed the important part first, should make the rest go easy.
> 
> - greg48


 If I keep drinking Sam the project will go the way of the dodo


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

*The Finger Holes and Leg Design*

I thought this would be a nice touch in drilling 3 holes with an 1 3/8" forstner bit to give slots to carry the scoreboard, I centered the holes in the middle of the board,4" in from the left side and 2" down from the top. ( see below)










The defined the legs.. I measured in 2" from each side of the bottom of the board and 3" up creating the radius and then I just cut the semi circle out, I clamped both boards together and did the cuts simultaneously… It defined the little less providing stability I just hope it's enough to keep it standing .


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

*Layout lines & Dowel Holes*

I have to say this project required a lot of layout work especially since I putting so many colors and a lot of measurements need to be taken because ….. There will be 42 1/2" holes made on the board because each side will go from 1-21 on the front board, also have to take into consideration that the acrylic numbers are 2" high and I want each dowel hole to be in the middle of each number.

So I thought the best way to take all these aspects into consideration was to draw Parallel lines and marking where each dowel hole needs to be, and while I was at it I drew the paint lines as well, you can see the pencil lines in the pic below










I am using 1/2" oak dowel as the score markers and you can see the holes in the board below, painting will be next on the list


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

*Paint ( Front Board)*

As I said before the colors chosen from this board match an existing set of cornhole boards and it looks great .

The layout lines were invaluable and the Frogtape I used was awesome and it kept the lines true and straight and for the most part the colors didn't bleed into each other…



















Next I will be painting a simple border around the back board and I will be painting the beer holder..


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

*Back Board Paint & Applying Numbers *

I basically just painted a border ( using my trusty frog tape, this stuff is awesome) in black around the perimeter of the back board and I will be hanging a beer holder painted green as well, when that was finished I stuck my numbers on the front and when this was finished a put a coat of polyurethane on both boards.










Next I'll be mounting the beer holder, attach the hinges and attaching the 2 lengths of chain to each side to keep the scoreboard upright..


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

*Finishing Up*

This is the last blog entry in this series and I am just going to finish the project by adding:
2 hinges
Attach the beer holder
And finally attach brass chain….

and that's it, hope you like


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

EdsCustomWoodCrafts said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> This is the last blog entry in this series and I am just going to finish the project by adding:
> 2 hinges
> ...


I like it. Cheers


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

EdsCustomWoodCrafts said:


> *Finishing Up*
> 
> This is the last blog entry in this series and I am just going to finish the project by adding:
> 2 hinges
> ...


Always have to look at the rear of things great score board and wonderful place for drink containers


----------

